# My Green Sephora Palette Look (Pic Heavy)



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok, this is my first tutorial. Bare with me, I didn't realize it was so time consuming. Clickable thumbnails.

What I'll be using:




False Lashes, some cheap one's I got from Wal Mart. Exuse these things looking all funky. I washed them. LOL




Sephora Blockbuster Palette, three of the green colors on left, blush 2nd to the last, Bronzer from Too Faced Palette and lip gloss, Blacktraick Fluidline,Zoom Lash, UDPP, Concealer Stick, Stuidio Fix NC40, and Sonia Koshick(sp)smudge pencil not pictured.



After applying Studio Fix and concealer, I start to fill in my brows. I ran out Maybeline pencil so I had to use cover girl in midnight brown. I also put some vaseline on my lips.







As I fill I draw in my arch. Once filled and drawn in, I brush in place with a brow brush and clean it up with a q-tip.





Brow when done.






Next I apply the lighter green shade all over lid.





Using a light shimmery gold color, I apply under brow bone and blend with my finger into the green shade.






Next apply a darker green color then the first shade in crease. I used a angled brush. Then I blend it with my Sephora large shadow brush.





This is how it looks after blended.






Apply the darkest green shade on the outer v. I blended again, with my large Sephora shadow brush.





This is how it should look after blending. I added a tiny bit of black to the outer v and blended it in.





After I'm done applying the shadow, I put on my falsies. This is how it looks after I put on the falsies.




Apply blacktrack fluidline close to lash line on top.





Apply smudge pencil to waterline and under lower lashes.





Smudge with q-tip.





Then I apply Zoom lash to top and lower lashes. This is how it should look after liner and mascera.






Apply bronzer and blush. Bronzer in hallows of cheeks, and blush on apples of the cheeks.





Blend with large brush.





Apply a light shimmer gold type gloss. And Your done!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow im shocked!!!!! and proud at the same time....... My gurl actually did a tut. 2 thumbs up for you
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





........ i really love the greens on you.. then result is just beautiful!!!!!!! and i really mean that!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. ok well u was pretty before the MU too.. Hope to see more tuts from ya.  Okay im about to hit u up online now.. lol


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Wow im shocked!!!!! and proud at the same time....... My gurl actually did a tut. 2 thumbs up for you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........ i really love the greens on you.. then result is just beautiful!!!!!!! and i really mean that!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. ok well u was pretty before the MU too.. Hope to see more tuts from ya.  Okay im about to hit u up online now.. lol_

 

Ha ha, thanks man. That was hard!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 9, 2007)

that's a great job !!! 

thanks


----------



## n_c (Feb 9, 2007)

great tut...greens do look good on you!


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 9, 2007)

You are awesome for doing this tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You rock the greens and love the falsies


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 9, 2007)

pretty!!! i like the smoky greens on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you shoulda posted this in the contest tut section!!


----------



## macface (Feb 9, 2007)

i LIKE THE GREEN IT LOOKS GOOD ON YOU.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_pretty!!! i like the smoky greens on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you shoulda posted this in the contest tut section!!_

 

Girl I'm to scared for that. LOL This was my first one.


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 10, 2007)

wow you did a great job 
Green rocks on you and your brows look flawless 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, you did a great job, looks very pretty =)


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 10, 2007)

Ooh!!! This is sooo pretty!!!


----------



## makeupgal (Feb 10, 2007)

You did an awesome job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for doing this.  I love the green on you, pretty girl.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

This tut is so awesome!!!
Thanks for posting, and you're gorgeous!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 21, 2007)

u look amazing...greens look absolutely smashing...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 STUNNING


----------



## Mandy22 (Feb 22, 2007)

I am loving the fake lashes.
You rocked this look girl!
​


----------

